
New study invalidates conventional explanations for racial wealth gap in the US - Geekette
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-08/the-big-reason-whites-are-richer-than-blacks-in-america
======
Geekette
Link to the study in question:
[http://www.demos.org/sites/default/files/publications/Asset%...](http://www.demos.org/sites/default/files/publications/Asset%20Value%20of%20Whiteness.pdf)

